# Hulk allo Shanghai per una cifra folle.



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Il brasiliano Hulk, probabilmente, è il giocatore più sopravvalutato della storia. I club che lo acquistato spendono montagne di soldi, nonostante si tratti di un attaccante normale. Lo Shanghai ha appena prelevato il giocatore dallo Zenit in cambio della cifra monstre di 55 milioni di euro. 

Ma ancora più incredibile sarà lo stipendio che percepirà Hulk: ben 20 milioni di euro a stagione!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

Sbaglio o lo Zenit lo acquistò alla stessa cifra? Una plusvalenza pulita pulita.


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2016)

Cifre che visto valore ed età del ragazzo non si potevano rifiutare. Non ci resta che sperare questi cinesi vengano a bussare anche da noi per strapagarci i vari Menez, Adriano and friends.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Giugno 2016)

Non è sopravvalutato, semplicemente come tutti i brasiliani ha una pigna al posto del cervello


----------



## juventino (28 Giugno 2016)

Hai detto bene: il giocatore più sopravvalutato di sempre.


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non è sopravvalutato, semplicemente come tutti i brasiliani ha una pigna al posto del cervello



Ha solo una cosa, un mancino spaventoso. Per il resto giocatore normalissimo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Giugno 2016)

i soldi contano....inutile essere patetici e moralisti....ma un giocatore di buon livello come Hulk almeno un esperienza in un campionato serio doveva farla....capisco andare a svernare come eto'o dopo che hai vinto ogni cosa...ma così hai proprio buttato una carriera totalmente...comunque contento lui contenti tutti...alla fine si beccherà i suoi soldi e va bene così...


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

Comunque da questa e altre notizie simili, mi pare ci si possa ben rendere anche conto del tipo di investimenti che hanno intenzione di fare i cinesi nel mondo del calcio, per svariati motivi.

Ora la parte che avranno il Milan (se si concretizzerà la cessione come pare) e l'Inter in questo "piano di sviluppo" è tutta da vedere, ma che sia "marginale" avrebbe poco senso, viste le squadre coinvolte, e le potenzialità di crescita di una Serie A tornata al posto che le compete nel calcio mondiale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il brasiliano Hulk, probabilmente, è il giocatore più sopravvalutato della storia. I club che lo acquistato spendono montagne di soldi, nonostante si tratti di un attaccante normale. Lo Shanghai ha appena prelevato il giocatore dallo Zenit in cambio della cifra monstre di 55 milioni di euro.
> 
> Ma ancora più incredibile sarà lo stipendio che percepirà Hulk: ben 20 milioni di euro a stagione!



Questo è un mercenario doc, prima allo Zenit ora anche peggio in Cina  .


----------



## S T B (28 Giugno 2016)

Porto, Zenit, Cina... ambizioso il ragazzo


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Jaqen (29 Giugno 2016)

Cioè sti qua spendono per Hulk un totale di 55 di cartellino + 20 a stagione per quante stagioni? 3? 100 e più milioni senza tasse? con 700 milioni compri il Milan direttamente... perché non abbiamo noi sti cinesi?


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Cioè sti qua spendono per Hulk un totale di 55 di cartellino + 20 a stagione per quante stagioni? 3? 100 e più milioni senza tasse? con 700 milioni compri il Milan direttamente... perché non abbiamo noi sti cinesi?



Ad averceli noi, magari.

Comunque un conto è comprare un club dall'altra parte del mondo, un altro è comprare un calciatore che viene a giocare sotto casa tua.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Giugno 2016)

Ecco. Avete visto come si fa a vincere una champions league asiatica? Pensassero a produrre talenti in casa come fanno Corea, Australia e Giappone. Ma tanto prima o poi i soldi finiranno, vedrete.


----------

